# Outside goldfish pond questions



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

hi, I live in southwestern Indiana where it is cold in the winter and hot in the summer. We have a goldfish pond in our front yard, but there are no fish in it yet. Here are my questions-

1. When should we set the pond back up?
2. When we put fish in it, will they survive all year outside?
3. Which goldfish will survive the best?

do you have any other suggestions?

Thanks a bunch!
Mariah


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

I'd start setting the pond back up as summer aproaches then it should be ready to add the fish when its warm, you can keep commons, comets, shubunkins and koi, depending on how big it is? how deep is it also? any fancy variety would have to spend winter inside, and wouldnt mix well with faster goldfish or koi.. personaly i wouldnt keep koi with goldfish at all.
is it filtered?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I would set your pond up in the late sping when it starts to warm up. Comets, Common, and Koi would probally be the best fish for it. If your pond isnt very big you might want to stay away from Koi cause they can become up to 2 feet long and can live for 40 years. You could also use fancys but it would be best not to put them in with regulars cause they dont get as big and they are not quite as fast. If when your pond freezes in the winter there is at least i think its 2 feet of water not frozen at the bottom you can leave your fish in it all year. Good luck with your pond.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks guys. i don't know how big it is- not too big... a total guess but maybe 40 gallons. i don't know if it is filtered but there is a waterfall in it.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

I would only keep about 3 fancies in there for the summer.. so i dont think theres much point unless you want a 30 gallon goldfish tank in the house during the winter. comets and commons wouldnt be happy in 40 gallons, and id say it would be to shallow for them to overwinter.. 
you could think about other fish, i know my mum used to keep three spines sticklbacks in a little hole in her garden! would be perfect for your pond!


----------

